# Ariens crush washer for oil drain plug - ID/OD?



## rob (Nov 5, 2015)

This is for the Ariens 921 series model with AX engine 414cc.
The crush washer for the oil drain plug is a bit mangled up from over the years and would like to replace it.


Are there any generic crush washer that would fit as replacement?
If I knew the ID/OD I could look into getting one.


Replacement part 20001303 seems available online with the plug (nut/bolt) and the washer, seems to cost 12 bucks, but all that is needed is the crush washer (plus I'm cheap).


Thanks.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Attached is a pic of my Ariens AX 414cc engine showing two drain plugs. The actual oil drain plug is not the one on the side but the long tube and cap that goes out the back of the engine. The side bolt would make for an awkward oil drain. A plastic washer made for car oil drain plug should do the trick, it just has to seal the bolt head against the engine block so a snug fit should work. If you want metal it has to be soft metal and copper was the choice years ago.

To drain the oil from the rear tube use a clamping pliers to hold the tube and unscrew the cap. The flats on the tube are not accessible. Drain the oil, and you may find lifting the bucket a few inches helps to get every drop out. Reattach the cap which is self sealing (with clamping pliers still in place to stop tube from over tightening in the block). You can now remove the bolt from side of engine and take it to an auto store to get a replacement washer.

Good luck.


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

copper washer from a decent hardware store will work - bring in the "plug" and match it up


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

copper washer from a decent hardware store will work - bring in the "plug" and match it up -other quick thought is use a small pipe wrench on the drain tube - won't have to worry about "squeezing" the tube out of round with locking pliers...


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I THINK the type of washer you want can be had from an automotive oil change shop or local auto parts store. 

I remember when I was a kid, I worked in a Shell gas station doing oil changes by the dozen, and we had those drain plug washers hanging on the back pegboard tool holder. Now, remember this was about 52 years ago, and all the cars were Detroit iron at that time, but what could possibly be new with drain plugs???


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

skutflut said:


> ........ but what could possibly be new with drain plugs???


The trend is toward O ring on steel plug or plastic plug (very large opening for oil drain) on some newer Ford/Lincoln and encapsulated rubber washer over steel plug on some Dodge Grand Caravans. Location and type of oil filters is changing too.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Our Ace Hardware has various drain plugs and crush washers but I have never matched them up for Hondas.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Town said:


> The trend is toward O ring on steel plug or plastic plug (very large opening for oil drain) on some newer Ford/Lincoln and encapsulated rubber washer over steel plug on some Dodge Grand Caravans. Location and type of oil filters is changing too.


I'll take your word for it.. I don\t do oil changes on cars anymore, just lawnmowers and snowblowers


----------

